# JAE Pics



## importstagea (Dec 24, 2008)

here are just a few pics of the many i took at JAE on saturday, i hope everyone else enjoyed it as much as i did and didn't end up with the morning after hangover dan and i had..lol...... me and credit cards are bad.
























































































































i have far too many pics of the rb31 but you try getting away from him when he's had a drink and on a roll..lol


----------



## Mi5 GTR (Jul 31, 2009)

NIce one, i was there on Sunday but not many GTR's were left at the stand as alot or cars was leaving early afternoon


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well I can't find any other 'after' JAE threads so we'll go with this one :thumbsup:

What can I say, another awesome weekend was had by all I believe with the old, the new & some converts I believe as well to the GTROC culture 


*My special thanks go :*

* SIMON & JACKIE who much to my surprise turned up on the Thursday to help me set up the stand & keep guard on it till the rest of the rabble arrived on Friday! They also stuck around on Sunday pack up our stand as well as saving my aching back from by sourcing an inflatable mattress that I forgot to bring on Saturday morning as two nights on that ground was hell!

* ROSS & PENNY/PENNIE !?!! (aka. Grandad & G.W.A - Grandma with attitude - or GWAGWA (pronounced Gwaa Gwaa) if you also call Ross 'Grandad with Attitude'  ) who constantly pulled rabbits out of the hat to provide freezer services so you all didn't die of food poisoning. Lighting, petrol, the BBQ, charcoal & a whole host of stuff that kept us all going that you wouldn't have been aware of behind the scenes.

* Those responsible for the new GTROC media unit which obviously was well liked or envied by the number of times our stand was mentioned during all the events on Friday & Saturday by the commentators!

* The FUG & all his team for another dam fine J.A.E - what a top location Wicksteed Park was which many people agreed - though next year can we 01.) have the same spot? 02.) Have Team Sushi in the same place too as they were superb neighbours! 03.) Maybe a little earlier in the months than September so the evenings are warmer :chuckle: 04.) A toilet block nearer to us please so guided tours & 'armed' expeditions weren't needed in the hours of darkness from a few twats there ... 

* DANNYH our raining eating champion who didn't manage to vomit in this years eating contest :thumbsup:  Apparently though, Danny informs us that MOO will be taking his place next year ... 

* KEVIN & the 'DARK SMURF' from the Nissan stand as well as CINNY & her son from Banzai :thumbsup: Legends are you all & you know why 

* IMS & DAVEW for the banter, the valeting & of course the pyromaniacs dream of a brazier (sorry BBQ as your not allowed braziers) for warmth on Saturday night :thumbsup: 

* MOO for the comic relief & built in PA system :runaway: 

* Everybody for not dying once more after my BBQ's so my reputation continues ... not 

* Everyone who contributed over the weekend who made this years stand what it was & we also won a nice big trophy for our troubles too in the form of "BEST ACTIVITIES ON CLUB STAND" :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Well done everyone :clap:


As I said I could go on as there were loads of you to mention, but I'm crap with names & still bloody tired after seven hours of sleep between Thursday & Sunday - so as your names come back to me or I get reminders I'll post those later :thumbsup:

I didn't take many photos as I left that to others this year with everything I was doing but I'll post what I have soon. In the meantime ...


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

• Login


there's a mention of us on their forum...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Not much has been said about JAE on our forum let alone others MOO, give'em a chance as many are still recovering like us!


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

Just to add to the comments:

big thanks to :

Fuggles (& all those involved in the fit out) for the excellent events vehicle (and JAE of course!)

Kriss and his partner (...aka "his glamarous assistant") who looked after the stand, cooked, forced themselves to stay awake when they should have gone to bed, just so they could lock up our drinks/equipment etc and made sure everything ran smoothly.:bowdown1:

Everyone there for the company and fun (sorry if I appeared rude - I was just doing my annual all day clean to the car and happily chatted to people imbetween).
Pity so many left so early on Sunday - not normally what happens:runaway:.

few pics to follow (though mostly mine and Dave's...sorry, we had to record some of the cleaning results)


----------



## IMS (Sep 18, 2002)

apologies for the selfishness!!!:

DaveW's car:


















Mine:



























The stand on Sunday (after most had gone, sorry!):


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

Had a great time 
Jacki enjoyed it even though she is really not into cars at all 
Chris it was a pleasure to help :thumbsup:
Moo thanks for lift to Tesco's in your car its Awesome 
Here is a few pics i took


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Zed Ed (Oct 24, 2007)

nice GTROC events trailer!

would be interested to know if there is anything else the club needs for events, or similar, that it would buy if it had the cash?

ed


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

Well i had a good weekend 
Thanks to kris and his girlfriend we had our chin wags....
mo for bein a totall nutter makin me laugh the whole weekend....

and the guys at night for the guided tour to the toilets at night...
alsoooo
ruth and kris girlfriend for the guided speakin tours to the toilet at night too 
hmmm
ims for spending hours cleanin his car with a tiny cloth/spongde thing diaminter of about 2cm haha .....

i drank to much at the weekend thooo  haha .... 
well i shall be there next year  haha (god help yas) haha


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Zed Ed said:


> nice GTROC events trailer!
> 
> would be interested to know if there is anything else the club needs for events, or similar, that it would buy if it had the cash?
> 
> ed


Lots! The Club is always looking to provide the best facilities it can for members. Even now the GTROC Unit is not finished but it was close enough to be used at this event and was what won us the trophy for "_Best Activities on a Club Stand_"

What you can't see is the 42" plasma, DVD player, PC and other stuff inside the unit, as well as the 20' telescopic lighting tower used at night, all run off our own generator. A pretty good start admittedly but we could do with more!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

& there was me like so many others thinking it was the funky wallpaper


----------



## Tarmac Attack (Oct 2, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a lot of fun.
I really like DaveW's car 
And the trailer is pretty awesome as well!

Justin


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

copied some posts from team sushi...



_Re: A Huge Thank You (JAE)
by Shug on Mon Sep 14, 2009 4:01 pm 

"Also a massive thank you does go to my gorgeous little midget for organizing the whole weekend and sorting out our spot when we got
there cause we got shifted around alot due to alot of clubs showing up but we got a sweet spot beside the gtroc club who were excellent banter especially
mo who made us very welcome and was a quality laugh too. 
So thank you babe..."



Re: A Huge Thank You (JAE)
by Shug on Tue Sep 15, 2009 1:14 pm 

Thanks mo, really appreciated what you said about us, and yeah we are just one huge family always here for each other.
Your a top bloke too mate, can't wait till next year and also hope to get a spot right next to you again.

That's quality that we got a mention too on your site, thanks.




Re: A Huge Thank You (JAE)
by Sushi B**** on Tue Sep 15, 2009 3:14 pm 

It was great spot john gave us after we got there and couldnt find our origanl spot..everyone from the gtroc stand was great 
and really friendly heres hopin we get beside them again next year




Re: A Huge Thank You (JAE)
by Zool on Tue Sep 15, 2009 6:09 pm 

here here. 
heres hoping that we can get alongside them next year, felt very welcomed by gtroc and really couldn't have had better pitch neighbours



Re: A Huge Thank You (JAE)
by Woody on Tue Sep 15, 2009 7:04 pm 

Big up the GTROC




Re: A Huge Thank You (JAE)
by Shug on Tue Sep 15, 2009 7:46 pm 

MAHOOSIVE BIG UP TO GTROC YO!!!!!_


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

Zed Ed said:


> nice GTROC events trailer!
> 
> would be interested to know if there is anything else the club needs for events, or similar, that it would buy if it had the cash?
> 
> ed





Stereo!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

simplymo said:


> copied some posts from team sushi...


Told you oh impatient one :chuckle:

As for what else we're going to buy as highlighted by SNOWY above ... just wait & see  :thumbsup:


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Well it seems the cat is out of the bag ... John & MOO are in 'secret' love ... they're holding hands!


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

I'm stuck in a damn love triangle between speed and fugzy...








:nervous:


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

SPEED MERCHANT said:


> Well it seems the cat is out of the bag ... John & MOO are in 'secret' love ... they're holding hands!


look at those conjoined twins in the combats LOL!


----------



## x.laura.x (Apr 8, 2009)

so we have some twins and a love couple


----------



## Si 186 (Apr 29, 2007)

simplymo said:


> I'm stuck in a damn love triangle between speed and fugzy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:chuckle:


----------



## simplymo (Mar 25, 2006)

IRS: you left your face mask on for too long!


where's IRS's hand going???
John looks really shocked and embarrassed...


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Actually he looks like he's quite enjoying it :chuckle:

No love triangle going on their with me MOO, I was just keeping you & G.W.A apart as you couldn't leave each other alone at the table  It was quite frankly embarrassing


----------



## G.W.A. (Jul 20, 2004)

Which G.W.A. are you talking about?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The one, the only *Grandma with Attitude* 
Read the thread from the start & you'd know


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Here's a few of my piccys:

Super Green:



























32's sticking together:









I had to include this one of our lad as it was his 2nd B'day weekend.









Dave'n'Dumber:









I love this one of Fuggles. Nothing Photo Shop'd here, but just be warned ok!!!!


----------



## Dragonblade (Aug 8, 2009)

Belated thanks to everyone for the warm welcome & good time!
Sorry everyone if I was being a bit of a misery guts & hid myself away too often.
Had a major health scare which had me really worried! But everythings good now!

Thanks Guys!!


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Dragonblade said:


> Belated thanks to everyone for the warm welcome & good time!
> Sorry everyone if I was being a bit of a misery guts & hid myself away too often.
> Had a major health scare which had me really worried! But everythings good now!
> 
> Thanks Guys!!



No worries fella, was good to meet you :thumbsup:

*MOO* - they'll be 5.1 surround sound going in so we won't need a stereo


----------



## Sushi_Zool (Oct 6, 2009)

Hey guys, thought i would join up finaly
Shug myself and Maz run Team sushi and were pitched with you guys. 
and what a combination it was, i think i can safely say we all had an amazing time with you's. by the way i'm the one with the silver GTS-t on the Team Tushi Stand.
Anyway i just wanted to say thank you from Myself, Shug and Maz for the awesome welcome we received from you's, and lets do it all again but bigger and better next year


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Sushi_Zool said:


> Hey guys, thought i would join up finaly
> Shug myself and Maz run Team sushi and were pitched with you guys.
> and what a combination it was, i think i can safely say we all had an amazing time with you's. by the way i'm the one with the silver GTS-t on the Team Tushi Stand.
> Anyway i just wanted to say thank you from Myself, Shug and Maz for the awesome welcome we received from you's, and lets do it all again but bigger and better next year


Awesome! Welcome to GTROC fella & thank you for the kind words. Both Moo & I have posted to the effect on your forum but definitely a plan for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisw! (Aug 22, 2009)

Had a good look round your stand on the Sunday and instantly fell in with this motor, it's fekkin gorgeous! :bowdown1: Can someone point me in the direction of anymore pics of it?


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

The R32 belongs to ROSS on the forum or the legend known as "G.W.A" 


As for pictures :


----------



## chrisw! (Aug 22, 2009)

Cheers mate, loving that green!:smokin:


----------

